# Advice on Strut Bars



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-w...3228-ultra-racing-front-strut-bar-review.html

I think for a daily driver the front upper strut bar is gonna be the most beneficial, tightening up the steering but not really making your ride uncomfortable. I can't personally speak for this but I know there are many members here who have had ALL or some of the other braces/bars installed and many of them speak of them scraping the ground, rusting, being too tight for bumpy city roads, etc.. 

I've also read that only installing rear bars can hurt the steering some, so I'd start with the upper front bar for that reason, it seems overall the most beneficial for a daily driver.

All you other guys feel free to chip in!


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-wheels-tires-brakes-suspension/13952-strut-bars.html

read^


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

I am really thinking of the rear & front strut tower braces. I have put them on other cars with great improvement to the handling & for $240 for front & rear shipped + tax is a no brainer on cost vs. fun


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Ok, so reading on the thread links yall posted, I see that some posters mentioned, upper/lower front strut bars & upper/lower rear strut bars.

I used to have an Impala with front/rear strut bars but do these require 4 instead of 2?


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

I also had front & rear in other cars & was more than fine. PS I plan to drive normal but helpful to have better handling for the price


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Lower bars are considered chassis braces. These will stiffen the chassis and should improve driving dynamics. Ultra Racing makes a number of braces and tower bars for the Cruze, I had upper and lower bars on my Cruze.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

So I see Ultra Racing has the following for 2008-Cruze

Side chassis bar- *£ *85.38
Front lower brace- *£ 133.67
*Mid lower brace- *£*125.04
Rear Lower brace- *£ 81.92 
Rear Lower brace- **£145.74**
**Front Strut Brace- **£ 145.74
Rear Strut Brace- **£ 81.92

So which of these are must haves? if not all?

any suggestions or feedback are accepted and appreciated!*


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

I just ordered the front & rear top strut tower braces. I'll let you know how much affect it has when I put them on this weekend. IMO the only other ones I would get is the rear lower one because of the ground clearance it less than what it is now & unless you plan on racing for real real then the tops are good enough. here is a link to some that are sold here in USA. Those prices are in LBs too^

cruze bars in Suspension & Steering | eBay


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

bostonboy said:


> I just ordered the front & rear top strut tower braces. I'll let you know how much affect it has when I put them on this weekend. IMO the only other ones I would get is the rear lower one because of the ground clearance it less than what it is now & unless you plan on racing for real real then the tops are good enough. here is a link to some that are sold here in USA. Those prices are in LBs too^
> 
> cruze bars in Suspension & Steering | eBay


Thanks for the info! and I don't know about e-bay parts =/ in terms of quality


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I would skip the upper strut bar. the way most are made they just attack to the top strut bolt so no good. you can pay a racing shot about the same to custom weld one to the top of the strut towers and run the aluminum bar. better results


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

I agree on some ebay crap but if you take time & look they sell exactly what I bought same brand. BNR that I bought them from was cheaper than ebay. The only thing BNR don't sell is the full undercarriage brace only the rear bottom. Like I stated if you don't mind losing ground clearance go for it & do you need all that bracing for a daily driver I don't think so. IMO


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Like I stated if you don't mind losing ground clearance go for it


 Agreed-with the lower front you will lose ground clearance. Scraped it a few times on my ECO.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> I would skip the upper strut bar. the way most are made they just attack to the top strut bolt so no good. you can pay a racing shot about the same to custom weld one to the top of the strut towers and run the aluminum bar. better results





bostonboy said:


> I agree on some ebay crap but if you take time & look they sell exactly what I bought same brand. BNR that I bought them from was cheaper than ebay. The only thing BNR don't sell is the full undercarriage brace only the rear bottom. Like I stated if you don't mind losing ground clearance go for it & do you need all that bracing for a daily driver I don't think so. IMO


I see yall's point, this is a daily driver, not a race car by any means lol, ok, so if all I care about is a smooth ride, better handling and steering, then which ones?

I know I keep asking the same questions lol but I really want a smooth ride and be able to attack some curves without hesitation. smooth ride with smooth handling and steering


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

If you do strut bar have one welded on, the rest bolt on will do very well. a stiffer chassis works better and rides over hard terrain better but you will feel it.


----------



## Cully77 (Apr 1, 2013)

Anybody know the size of the bolt on the front towers? I think my socket set stops at 7/8" which I think is going to be too small.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Cully77 said:


> Anybody know the size of the bolt on the front towers? I think my socket set stops at 7/8" which I think is going to be too small.


I took mine apart and I know it was a mm size, but I can't remember if it was 24 26 or 28 mm but it was some crazy big size like that. And I had the hardest time getting them tightened back down without holding that bolt in the middle, had to buy an entire pass thru socket set (just for the 1 size socket, nowhere around me sold it alone) and a set of star hex keys so I could hold the hex key in the stud and pull the opposite way of the socket wrench when tightening.......good luck lmao


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

15/16 or I think 24 MM I think


----------



## Cully77 (Apr 1, 2013)

anthonysmith93 said:


> I took mine apart and I know it was a mm size, but I can't remember if it was 24 26 or 28 mm but it was some crazy big size like that. And I had the hardest time getting them tightened back down without holding that bolt in the middle, had to buy an entire pass thru socket set (just for the 1 size socket, nowhere around me sold it alone) and a set of star hex keys so I could hold the hex key in the stud and pull the opposite way of the socket wrench when tightening.......good luck lmao


well that's a pain in the ass... is that what everyone has had to do? I think I found a 24mm on amazon for 10 bucks but it's not a pass through. Wondering if I can fit a star hex through it if it's not attached to the wrench. ugh. I'm embarrassed that I might need to ask the shop to install it for me next time I need an oil change... but it would honestly be more cost effective if I need to buy a whole **** set.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

cully if you are going to a shop & doing the front it's easy breezy here is a video of a install of a front strut bar. I just put a front & rear on & going to do a post on it let me know if ur doing it

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpJpuVkfU9A


----------

